# Methanol



## godtea (Jan 20, 2008)

I read a paper  which talked about misting plants with a dilute Methanol detergent solution .This resulted in a substantial increase in growth compared to the control group.
The idea being that methanol ,as the simplest water solulable hydro carbon, makes concentrated carbon available for photosynthesis .
I've been trying to find a source for this so I could play mad scientist .
So far Dry Gas is the only stuff I found .
Anybody got any ideas .I really don't like useing an automotive product on something going into my system.I doubt that they worry all that much about impurities.


----------



## Blunted (Jan 20, 2008)

I haven't read anything about it, but it sounds intresting, I'd like to see your experiment. I have heard of gibberelic acid spray thats a supposed a bloom stimulator and helps to produce more resin, i havn't used this product myself but it sounds intresting, sorry if this is off topic just throwing it out there..... more info http://www.nomercy.nl/en/framesets/fs-prod.html


----------



## godtea (Jan 21, 2008)

Blunted said:
			
		

> I haven't read anything about it, but it sounds intresting, I'd like to see your experiment. I have heard of gibberelic acid spray thats a supposed a bloom stimulator and helps to produce more resin, i havn't used this product myself but it sounds intresting, sorry if this is off topic just throwing it out there..... more info http://www.nomercy.nl/en/framesets/fs-prod.html


Hey this is all about info and brainstorming .
Talking about the Giants beating the Pack is off topic


----------



## Hick (Jan 21, 2008)

hm.. "gibberilic acid" is one of the chemicals used to induce hermophradism..


----------



## Blunted (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah from what I was reading on there site is they use the acid in high doses along with interuptions in the light cycle to produce pollen sacs on female plants to produce female seeds. Like I said I haven't used the product and nomercy is reputable, but I wish they gave a little more info on how the product actually works........


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 22, 2008)

why not try ethanol instead, at least is drinkable. wood alcohol is not.  I'd try diluted vodka.


----------



## godtea (Jan 22, 2008)

Ethanol is to big a molecule to get inside the cell 
The alcohol solution is very diluted 
Methanol is highly volatile, by the time I would have to worry about it ,it will have evaporated .
 I fully realize the dangers of wood alcohol and would take appropriate precautions while handelling it.
 I wouldn't apply it past week 4 or 5 of the flower cycle


----------

